# Lots of babies O3O



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

First all, hi xD

havn't been around for quite a while, been fairly busy u_u

anyways, I'm gonna be in over my head, because a little over a month ago, I had an problem with my rouge male, long story short my cousin brought her kids over before they went on vacation, so ya know they were being boys, and running around like banshees, and apparently one of them knocked over my male Murdouns' cage, and didn't bother to tell me, so I got the pleasure of finding out AFTER they left, it took me about 2 weeks to find him, and finally it's girl cage cleaning day and WHERE do I find him? cozily cuddled up with the girls x_x I wasn't sure how long he'd been in there since I don't mess with the girls much except for to feed them and every week for cleaning.

anyways, so I took him out, but the deed(s) had been done, needless to say 5 out of the 6 girls were expecting little bundles of pink cute.

Murdoun is the father of all of the girls except Merida who is their mother, yay recessive genes!

anyway, Merida had her litter on friday, there were 11, 9 live, 2 stillborns, and I culled the smallest two live babies, leaving her with 7, 6 girls and 1 boy. There are 6 of those left, 5 girls and the boy. and it looks like I got two more black eyed white looking ones, both girls

Merida's daughter Vemmy had her litter last night, 4 little babies, the smallest one culled, leaving 2 boys and a girl, the three remaining look pretty good, nice, wide heads like Meridas' fatties the one I culled just looked wierd, it was pale, like almost white, even though it was fed, it had a very narrow head and wasn't active at all.

Casha, Meridas white older daughter, and Stripe her chocolate self daughter are probably due sometime the next couple days, hopefully within a few days of one another themselves so I can tell the litters apart.

and Blaze is due last, probably next week or late this week as she's just started to show.

the only one who isn't pregnant is Twilight, my black varigated, but she's never been exactly "right" since she was attacked by the cat anyway

and hopefully, the next few days if I get my money someone owes me, I'll be able to get a camera, so pics!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

at least you found him, sounds like he was quite happy in there! This is why i lock the door to my animal room when the kids have friends round, you never know whats going to happen.
anyway i looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

> it was pale, like almost white, even though it was fed, it had a very narrow head and wasn't active at all.


I just had one exactly like this too! I believe it was anemic, and I did cull it right away. Weirdness.
Anyway, you're just checking your lines for health issues, right?


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> > it was pale, like almost white, even though it was fed, it had a very narrow head and wasn't active at all.
> 
> 
> I just had one exactly like this too! I believe it was anemic, and I did cull it right away. Weirdness.
> Anyway, you're just checking your lines for health issues, right?


Yerp, I don't keep any babies that look weird, with narrow heads ect. with these new babies I've only been keeping the biggest, and the ones with the widest heads(which I've read is what you want?) I've also been trying to keep the sausage body babies (not ones that are narrow), I've actually been lucky as far as health goes, havn't had so much as a tumor pop up, knock on wood, pretty good for petstore lines.

Casha and Stripe both had their babies last night, there were 19 new babies, so one had 10 and one had 9, obviously most of them were actually fairly big, though I did get two more of the funky pale ones, these were skinny, not like the last one, I kept 8 (or did I keep 9? xD) of the biggest, most of them boys, and I hated to do it, but I culled the rest(only a couple of which were fed good, the rest had fairly empty bellys), which were smaller but still looked good, but I know that even with now 4 mommas they wouldn't be able to keep all of them fed.

I was surprised that I was luckily able to tell Vemmys three babies apart already from the newborns, that's what I was afraid of, accidentally culling one of those three.

this makes 14 babies now with Blaze still to have her litter in the next couple days yet. Then no more babies till spring most likely u_u.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Checked on the babies, Meridas litter is 6 days old, Vemmys is 3 days old and Casha and Stripes litters are a day old, everybody is fat and full bellied, there is one of the day olds that is a bit smaller than the rest, so I'll keep an eye on that one.

Three of Meridas babies who I thought would be chocolates, are actually starting to look blue O3o, they're deffinately lighter than their one black sibling who is deffinately black, but those three have a lighter blueish tint,I guess I shouldn't be surprised since chocolate is a recessive gene and black is dominant (which is the fathers base color) but if they are, I'll be excited because blue mice (along with brindles, and nice chocolates) are non-existant around here.

and I apparently mis-counted the other day xD, there are 17 babies, not 14 o3o


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't know if this helps regarding the blue but here are my girls from my previous litter.










The darkest girl ended up blue. The light blue looking one ended up as sooty RY. (middle is pied RY)


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Well, the three ended up being chocolate after all, one is I guess mock chocolate, he is a tanish color,the same color as Vemmy.

Blaze had her babies last night/this morning she had 7, I didn't cull any, as far as I can tell they all look like boys, with the acception of maybe one. they were all fed this morning when I checked, so hopefully with their momma and aunts and grandmother xD they'll get plenty of milk

so the count is, as of now, 24 total babies, 14 girls and for now 10 boys o3o

I got a nice looking black self in one of the younger litters, but ofcourse it's a male u_u


----------

